# HDID Vs GM (England)



## Fish (Jul 5, 2012)

In association with the Scottish GM Vs HDID match being played, I am putting together a team of 10 to hopefully play against a team from GM this side of the border.

The location is still being decided and being worked on but it will be in the Midlands, possibly West Midlands Golf Club so nice and central.

Once Sam has a date agreed in the next few days I hope to arrange a match simultaneously so there can be a Scottish winning team and an English winning team and if both teams win from the same group, an overall winning forum team.

A Trophy will be presented and kept for the year by the winning team and will hopefully be challenged for years to come.

If someone would like to take this up your end please that would be great and I think it could get some great publicity.

I appreciate we do not have a date just yet but the 25th August is being muted across the border.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2012)

Would love to play but if its the 25th no can do as its round 1 of our club champs


----------



## Slicer30 (Jul 5, 2012)

Would defo be up for this if its Saturday 25th.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 5, 2012)

I might be up for this, depends upon where it may be in the midlands.


----------



## Fish (Jul 5, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I might be up for this, depends upon where it may be in the midlands.
		
Click to expand...

It would be as central as possible to make it as accessible for as many that would like to travel and take part.

I initially would have liked my own club as the organising of that would be far easier but its impossible to get on there on a Saturday or Sunday.

We don't have to match the day & date of the Scottish match but it would have been good.

So, if it has to be different on this occasion then so be it.

Saturdays & Sundays will be difficult at most clubs now so a Friday after lunch could be a good alternative?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm sure 25th is Aug Bank holiday, so would probably rule me out, but any other date other than 4/5th Aug, as I'm at Vale of LLangollen for a weekend meet.


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			I'm sure 25th is Aug Bank holiday, so would probably rule me out, but any other date other than 4/5th Aug, as I'm at Vale of LLangollen for a weekend meet.
		
Click to expand...

This is for the GM lads 'n' gals here Nick, your already down on the HDID site team dependant on the date!


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

Come on people, only 3 replies of interest with over 100+ views!

The date can be flexible so state your interest for some time in August / September and I'll arrange it and set it up.

If not a weekend I can arrange this easily at my kenilworth club which is looking and playing fantastic.

Surely a meet like this could be a really good day out.

I personally think weekends will be tough so a Friday or even a Monday could be considered. 

Please state your interest or I'll bin it accordingly which would be a shame.


----------



## Val (Jul 6, 2012)

Robin, do you have a HDID team sorted?


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Robin, do you have a HDID team sorted?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, another person knows my name!

6 names already dependant on the day/date and only been up since last night so I'm very confident of building a team of 10.


----------



## Val (Jul 6, 2012)

Fish said:



			Hmmm, another person knows my name!
		
Click to expand...

When you post on 2 forums it's not hard


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

Valentino said:



			When you post on 2 forums it's not hard 

Click to expand...

Doh, I'm tired, been up since 4am.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd be interested - as others have said it would be date dependant.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 6, 2012)

Whereditgo said:



			I'd be interested - as others have said it would be date dependant.
		
Click to expand...

Just looked at our fixture list and the 25th would be a problem for me as it's the 2nd round of one of our main comps.


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

Whereditgo said:



			Just looked at our fixture list and the 25th would be a problem for me as it's the 2nd round of one of our main comps.
		
Click to expand...

The 25th is not a given as its pretty hard to get on any club course as visitors on a Saturday.

Would there be a day that someone on here could get 10 GM members together to take on the HDID team, possibly a Friday in late August or even September?

A Sunday might be a better proposition!


----------



## Birchy (Jul 6, 2012)

Id be interested depending on date etc. What about the bank holiday monday 27th? Would that not be an easier date to get on a course somewhere?


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Id be interested depending on date etc. What about the bank holiday monday 27th? Would that not be an easier date to get on a course somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise it was a B/H Weekend, I'll look at that.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 6, 2012)

Who are you on the HDID forum?



Valentino said:



			When you post on 2 forums it's not hard 

Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jul 6, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Who are you on the HDID forum?
		
Click to expand...

I think its MC ?


----------



## Val (Jul 6, 2012)

Fish said:



			I think its MC ?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Crow (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd be interested in this, date permitting.
A week day would probably suit me best, have played Kenilworth once before and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jul 6, 2012)

Fish said:



			I think its MC ?
		
Click to expand...

None the wiser Robin. that's why I prefer HDID, you know the people you're having the banter with.


----------



## Yerman (Jul 7, 2012)

Would definitely be interested but cannot do august.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 7, 2012)

I would be up for this mate depending on dates.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2012)

Can we narrow it down a bit to a specific area, so I can look at logistics and accommodation. Once we have a definite venue I think a lot of people will be able to make a decision. Of course dates help but personally I am usually able to be flexible so I need to know where rather than when to decide


----------



## Fish (Jul 7, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can we narrow it down a bit to a specific area, so I can look at logistics and accommodation. Once we have a definite venue I think a lot of people will be able to make a decision. Of course dates help but personally I am usually able to be flexible so I need to know where rather than when to decide
		
Click to expand...

Kenilworth GC in Warwickshire.  Excellent motorway network from all all over the country.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 7, 2012)

Fish said:



			Kenilworth GC in Warwickshire.  Excellent motorway network from all all over the country.
		
Click to expand...

Right. Now I can start working on plans. Dates help but thinking we could swing this with HID


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 8, 2012)

Kenilworth sounds good. Got any dates mate? I would love to play, but need some dates to get myself organised. Also would this be a 36 hole in one day affair or over a couple of days?


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			None the wiser Robin. that's why I prefer HDID, you know the people you're having the banter with.
		
Click to expand...

Its Martin Clarke, wasn't that hard to work out ;-)


----------



## Fish (Jul 9, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Kenilworth sounds good. Got any dates mate? I would love to play, but need some dates to get myself organised. Also would this be a 36 hole in one day affair or over a couple of days?
		
Click to expand...

Date and day is open to debate.  

Personally it would need to be a mid-week day as most weekends have medals and comps on them all the way up to and through September and its very hard to get on courses as guests at the weekends.

So a Monday, Wednesday or possibly a Friday early in September which gives plenty of time for teams to be organised.

18 holes around kenilworth feels like 36 I can assure you!


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 9, 2012)

I have nothing planned so will be good for whenever you decide. Be more than happy to pick anyone up on my way through also.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2012)

A date we are throwing around is Friday 17th August (My Birthday weekend) with a 1.30pm - 2pm Tee Off.

What's the availability of everyone so Homer can start to build a team of 10 to take on HDID.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jul 10, 2012)

Fish said:



			A date we are throwing around is Friday 17th August (My Birthday weekend) with a 1.30pm - 2pm Tee Off.

What's the availability of everyone so Homer can start to build a team of 10 to take on HDID.
		
Click to expand...

Fish,  Just a quick bit of info we have our works Society booked in on the 17th at your club. Tee off time for that will be around 2.30 so would they permit 2 events that afternoon?  

Any other day in August and I would be up for it.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 10, 2012)

I would be interested dependant on a date in late August/ September and shifts. Could not make anything before August 20th due to holiday. Would love a game at Kenilworth - a place I have been hoping to play for a while.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2012)

sweatysock41 said:



			Fish,  Just a quick bit of info we have our works Society booked in on the 17th at your club. Tee off time for that will be around 2.30 so would they permit 2 events that afternoon?  

Any other day in August and I would be up for it.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that on the web site diary which it is why its a provisional date to gain views/opinions but I can't see why not.  

We have society's of 40+ so 2 x 20's 30 - 60 minutes a part shouldn't be an issue.

I only went for a Friday as a lot of people finish early so its easier to take a half day if necessary but happy to move it to a Monday or another day to get firm numbers.


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2012)

OK, how about if it was the 20th August around 1pm. Club diary is clear and seems to be a favourable day?


----------



## louise_a (Jul 10, 2012)

I would be interested if it was mid week in September.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 10, 2012)

Fish said:



			OK, how about if it was the 20th August around 1pm. Club diary is clear and seems to be a favourable day?
		
Click to expand...

I will need to check the diary in the office we are looking a bit short of cover owing to annual leave already booked iirc, will check in the morning.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry, I miscalculated. Can't do August 20th.


----------



## carling (Jul 10, 2012)

Fish said:



			In association with the Scottish GM Vs HDID match being played, I am putting together a team of 10 to hopefully play against a team from GM this side of the border.

The location is still being decided and being worked on but it will be in the Midlands, possibly West Midlands Golf Club so nice and central.

Once Sam has a date agreed in the next few days I hope to arrange a match simultaneously so there can be a Scottish winning team and an English winning team and if both teams win from the same group, an overall winning forum team.

A Trophy will be presented and kept for the year by the winning team and will hopefully be challenged for years to come.

If someone would like to take this up your end please that would be great and I think it could get some great publicity.

I appreciate we do not have a date just yet but the 25th August is being muted across the border.[/ this is stupid, fish, why dont you just set a date and thats it. theres enough peole on here that once a date i set they either can play or they cant. why are you tring to please everybody????????QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2012)

As Carling states it is crazy to keep moving dates around so we have a good slot at the club on the 20th August at 1pm.  We are 50% there already on HDID so lets see some firm names on here please and get this meet and fixture up and running.

Monday 20th August 1pm Tee at Kenilworth Golf Club.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Jul 11, 2012)

Count me in!  I'll get to play it twice in a week - bargain!


----------



## Crow (Jul 11, 2012)

Count me in too please.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 11, 2012)

Count me in mate. Also I will be travelling down from Spalding through Leicestershire so if anyone wants a lift on my way through then let me know, will brake up my long trip nicely.


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Right. Now I can start working on plans. Dates help but thinking we could swing this with HID
		
Click to expand...

Homer, do you want to run this over here on GM as I can't do both sides mate.

I'll speak to my club now that we seem to be heading in the right direction and confirm all further details over the next couple of days.

You need a team of 10.

Robin


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 11, 2012)

Was a little bit confused as to the exact location of Kenilworth golf club. I will actually be going Stamford, Corby, Kettering to get there. So anybody on that route fancy sharing then let me know.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 11, 2012)

As feared, annual leave previously booked by others means the 20th is not doable for me unfortunately


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 11, 2012)

Fish, I like the sound of this, date is fine by me, can you give me an idea of cost and what we get, living less than 15minutes away just golf would suit me but obviously others have to be considered.


----------



## Fish (Jul 11, 2012)

Its booked now for 1.30pm Tee on the 20th so people can arrive early to warm up, practice or eat if they wish.  Plenty of time to travel comfortably.

Got it for only Â£25.00 per person

We nearly have our team together on HDID so state your interest ASAP and you need a Captain to build your team.


----------



## Bomber69 (Jul 11, 2012)

Fish said:



			Its booked now for 1.30pm Tee on the 20th so people can arrive early to warm up, practice or eat if they wish.  Plenty of time to travel comfortably.

Got it for only Â£25.00 per person

We nearly have our team together on HDID so state your interest ASAP and you need a Captain to build your team.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Robin you seem to have this one all sorted, come on team HDID:whoo:

It's just a shame the Scottish one has not taken off so well, we have our team sorted over on HDID but the guys over here just can't seem to agree on a venue or a date, maybe something to do with the result the last time :ears:

Big Val, you going to get the Scottish one sorted :thup:


----------



## carling (Jul 11, 2012)

Well done fish, see it worked, give them a date and 
let them sort it out. Well done again:thup:


----------



## Gazp (Jul 12, 2012)

Count me in


----------

